# How to capture fish in a planted tank?



## maestrale (Dec 17, 2009)

After struggling for more than an hour to capture 20 fish in my planted tank I was wondering if anyone has a technique to do this.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Put a sheet of glass or acrylic in the tank where ever you can to divide the tank with all the fish on one side. Then see if capturing them is any easier in a 'smaller' tank. Add another piece of glass or acrylic to make the space even smaller. If you can get really good with the sheets you may be able to create a closed space in the front of the tank where netting them is easier.

Difficult to get the sheets down in between the plants AND trap the fish at the same time. Get the sheet lined up pretty well, but leave a gap near the back or front of the tank. Herd the fish with the net until they see that gap and go through it. 

Move slowly. The sheets are not very stable, and may shift, opening a gap to let the fish escape.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

LOL, good luck and hope you don't have to do anything like it again! i once chased 2 SAE for like an hour, i virtually took the whole tank apart. caught them, put the in a bucket and went off to my bussiness...when i came back later in the day, i found out one jumped out, my sister saw it and put it back in the tank... oh well, one less to worry about


----------



## maestrale (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll try to acrylic sheet idea. Thanks Diana for you always very helpful insights!


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

I use two nets - with one stationed while the other herds the fish to the stationed net.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

I also use two nets. A larger, stationary one at the bottom of the tank with the front edge against the glass and a smaller one to move around the tank and herd the fish into the larger net. I rarely have to uproot any plants.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I know guys that train fish to eat out of nets.

A fish trap made out of a 2L soda bottle also works really well, if you have the time to use it.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Training your fish to eat out of nets is the best way to do things. I use a cup; pre-wet the flake, dip the cup into the water, and slowly pour it out. More curious fish will start swimming inside it on their own.

I'm sure you could use the net method but setting it on the bottom for otos and shrimp if you can find a food they'll come out for. Mine prefer what they find in the tank over anything that I feed them.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Drop your water down to 20%. MUCH easier to catch then.


----------



## Borntofish (Nov 30, 2007)

I use a fish trap that I found on Dr. Fosters and Smith I think. It is fairly tall yet narrow with a door that turns from side to side. The fish are very comfortable swimming in and out, I think since it is soo tall. Put a deleciuous treat in the back corner and wait. You can also acclimate it to them beforehand so they are not afraid of it. I'll try to find a link for you.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Has anyone tried a fish shocker like biologists use to survey fish populations in waterways? I've been thinking about trying to make one of these.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a central area that is open in my 150 (you can see the tank in the 2nd link in my signature below). I had a small cichlid I wanted to catch. He is very smart and very fast.

So I cut a large section of netting from a bundle of netting normally used to cover trees and keep bugs away.

I put the netting in vertically and basically separated the open central space from the plants, rocks, and wood. I baited the target fish to come up into the open space with some food. I caught him with a normal aquarium net. When he fled he ran into the large net and couldn't get to the plants, wood, or stone to hide. It took me about 15 mins and now I have a new tool for catching fish...a really big net.


----------



## Em85 (Mar 8, 2008)

I use the glass method - do a WC (less water = less room to run eeerrr.... swim), section the tank off with the glass tops - MUCH easier to catch


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

I find this product easier to use than a net, plus it means the fish is not out of the water during the process (started using it with dwarf freshwater puffers years ago). Good for long finned fish also and small catfish that tend to get 'stuck' in the nets. I do still use nets though, to 'herd' the fish into the catcher!

http://www.novalek.net/vshop/shopexd.asp?id=7


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Very interesting OrangeCones. I've never seen one of those before. I do like the idea of the fish remaining in water the whole time.


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

They don't seem to 'see' the catcher, so don't dart away from it as much as they do the nets. 

Anything for less stress, is a good idea, to me. I bought mine when it was $4 back then. I see its now about $5, so still a good deal. A friend of mine uses it for her bettas to prevent fin damage.


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, whenever I purchase a betta I usually keep the cup they came in just in case I need to "scoop" them out of the tank. It works great to prevent fin damage. They never seem to notice the cup that's edging in closer to them LOL.


----------

